# [Risolto]Bloccare aggiornamento a Gnome 3[Gentoo 64bit]

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... oggi facendo gli aggiornamenti ho visto che è disponibile Gnome3 che a me per adesso non mi convince.È possibile bloccare l'avanzamento?

ho provato a inserire 

```
>=gnome-base/gnome-common-3.1.0
```

 in /etc/portage/package.mask ma mi sa che non basta, se provo ad aggiornare mi da ancora questi pacchetti 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/shared-color-profiles-0.1.4  18,209 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libquvi-scripts-0.4.2  USE="-offensive" 92 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/lcms-2.2-r1 [1.19] USE="jpeg tiff zlib -doc -static-libs -test" 4,096 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/audiofile-0.3.2 [0.3.1] USE="-static-libs" 459 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.30.2 [2.28.8] USE="fam static-libs -debug -doc (-selinux) -systemtap% -test -utils% -xattr (-introspection%)" 5,683 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.30 [3.24.2] 6,084 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.2.0-r1 [3.0.1] 152 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30.0-r1 [0.10.8] USE="-doc -test" 1,045 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.2.1.2 [3.0.0] USE="branding" 13,682 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/vala-0.14.1 [0.14.0] USE="vapigen -test" 2,538 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.30.1 [2.28.2] USE="-debug -doc -examples -test" 4,020 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.30.1-r1 [2.28.7] USE="gnome libproxy ssl" 291 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.3 [0.6.2-r1] USE="-doc -test" 420 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmime-2.4.28 [2.4.26] USE="-doc -mono -static-libs" 713 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" 654 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libwpd-0.9.4 [0.9.3] USE="tools -doc -test" 615 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-2.36.1 [2.34.3] USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba% -test" 595 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/colord-0.1.15  USE="introspection scanner udev -doc -examples -gusb -vala" 447 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.16.3 [0.14.10] USE="introspection vala -debug -test" 3,039 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libwps-0.2.4 [0.2.3] USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 266 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/atkmm-2.22.6 [2.22.5] USE="-doc" 550 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.28.4 [2.28.3] USE="-doc" 778 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r51 [2.28.6] USE="introspection -doc -examples -libffi -test (-cairo%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-python/pygobject-3.0.2 [2.28.6] USE="cairo threads -examples -test" 533 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.8-r1 [2.24.5-r1] USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 12,512 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2 [2.34.1-r1] USE="gtk introspection%* -doc -gtk3 -tools" 488 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r202 [0.28.2-r200] USE="introspection -debug -doc -glade -python" 0 kB

[blocks b      ] <x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r201:0 ("<x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r201:0" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.8-r1)

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.6.1-r201 [1.4.3-r200] USE="gstreamer introspection jit spell (-aqua) -coverage -debug -test -webgl% (-doc%)" 6,266 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2 [2.24.0-r1] USE="-doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2 [1.1.6-r1] USE="introspection -debug -doc -test" 288 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/dconf-0.10.0 [0.8.0] USE="X -doc -vala (-bash-completion%)" 169 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.1.0  USE="X bzip2 corefonts cxx jpeg lcms openmp png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -autotrace -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lqr -lzma -opencl -openexr -perl -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs -webp -wmf" 7,573 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/simple-scan-3.2.1 [2.32.0.2] 362 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.4 [0.4.3-r1] USE="gtk3 introspection -examples -python -sasl -vala%" 369 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.18  384 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.36.1 [2.34.3] USE="introspection -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.8.1-r1 [0.8.1] USE="gnome introspection* -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.0.2-r200 [2.32.1-r1] USE="gnome-keyring nautilus -avahi -doc -fat -remote-access" 1,956 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1 [1.6.7-r1] USE="bluetooth cdda gdu gnome-keyring http udev -afp% -archive -avahi -bluray% -doc -fuse -gphoto2 -ios -samba (-bash-completion%) (-gnome%*) (-prefix%)" 1,265 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1 [2.32.1] USE="cdr css dvd%* introspection* libburn nautilus -doc -playlist -test -vcd%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-2.32.0-r1 [2.32.0] USE="introspection* nautilus -debug -doc -test%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r6 [2.30.2-r5] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libquvi-0.4.0  USE="-examples -static-libs" 255 kB

[uninstall     ] media-libs/quvi-0.2.19  USE="-examples -offensive -static-libs -test" 

[blocks b      ] <media-libs/quvi-0.4.0 ("<media-libs/quvi-0.4.0" is blocking media-libs/libquvi-0.4.0)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.32.6-r1 [2.32.6] USE="introspection quvi -archive -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.3.7 [1.3.6] USE="policykit -doc" 968 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.3.7 [1.3.6] USE="gnome-keyring" LINGUAS="it -ar -as -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -id -is -ja -ka -kn -ko -lo -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[blocks b      ] <app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.3.7 ("<app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.3.7" is blocking app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.3.7)

Total: 46 packages (36 upgrades, 7 new, 3 in new slots, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 97,799 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks

```

quali altri pacchetti devo mascherare   :Question: 

grazie in anticipo a tuttiLast edited by Massimog on Sat Dec 31, 2011 12:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Massimog

mi sa che non era un aggiornamento a gnome3 

comunque per chi vuole bloccare gnome3 deve aggiugere questi pacchetti in /etc/portage/package.mask

http://dev.gentoo.org/~tetromino/misc/package.mask.gnome-3.2

----------

